# adult children and ex wife nonsense



## slopes (Jul 21, 2011)

Ive been married for 16 years and have 3 step children that are 30 and twins 27. I have been to many family functions over the years for various weddings, graduations and kids birthday parties and have had the ex wife there which to me is no prob, not a big fan of her but I deal with it fine. The kids have tried on diff occasions to bring their mom along on diff things like a beach trip we had planned with them for 3 days at a hotel which had nothing to do with any kid celebration and I did have an issue with spending my vacation with her and their dad said NO and we thought they understood.
This weekend is my husbands birthday and the kids all wanted to get together with us and we'd stay at their house, we live 2 hours away. So they plan a party at a local sports bar and invite all the neices and nephews and all is good. But now they have invited their mother once again. Ok I don't get it, this is not about them, this is about their dad and they continue to invite her and we have no desire to hang with her unless its necessary. She is recently seperated and they didnt invite the soon to be EX cause she doesnt want to be around him, so what makes them think its ok to bring her along to invade our party. I just feel like enough is enough and not sure how to approach it without sounding like a moron. Any thoughts? i am wrong?


----------

